# Got my new brakes today....



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

Stoptech stage 2.....pics and DIY soon to come. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Got some black caliper paint too...


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

pics. now.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

And now the pics .....just because Brad asked for 'em.








All the "stuff" together.








Front Rotors








Front Rotors with a DVD for size comparison








Front Pads








Front SS Lines








Rear Rotors








Rear Rotors with a DVD for size comparison








Rear Pads








Rear SS Lines


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

I forgot pics of the fluid....oh well it's just 3 bottles of motul rbf600....Next thursday these things are goin on....along with the black caliper paint and an oil change


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Brakes are finished....WHOA.....I love them....DIY soon to come...maybe beginning of next week


----------

